# walking limits for puppy



## gallan (1 December 2012)

What is the correct length of walk for a 4 month old Jack Russell. Just taken him for a 40 min walk with break in middle - now sound asleep.


----------



## CorvusCorax (1 December 2012)

That would be too much for me in one go personally. Jacks are prone to luxating patella.

It also depends what your doing, free-running on grass or sand is not going to be as punishing as the same distance of lead walking at brisk human pace on pavement.

I don't really 'walk' dogs for exercise until they are about 6-8.
Before that is for socialising, getting out and about, teaching lead manners etc. This is the time for brain training (which ideally should tire them out more!), bonding etc.


----------



## Spudlet (2 December 2012)

5 minutes per month of age is a rule of thumb I've heard - so 40 mins is too much really. As CC says, the main thing is socialisation at this age - go to different places so the pup sees as much as possible. You can use energy up with basic, fun training - mental stimulation is just as good as physical exercise IMO especially for babies


----------



## siant2 (2 December 2012)

Yes my vets told me 5 mins per month of their age - so yes I think that is a bit too much. Prob wouldnt hurt as a  one off but certainly not as a routine/regular thing until he is a bit older.


----------



## Kellys Heroes (2 December 2012)

As above.

We've just had a dog brought in (canine hydro) an 8 month old Rottie, both hips are shot to pieces it's an absolute shame.

No point in overdoing it you have years for lots of walks  mental stimulation is key at this age 
K x


----------



## Elsiecat (2 December 2012)

As a one-off I'm sure it'll be fine. As long as it isn't a 40 minute walk daily or weekly


----------



## RichmondPark (3 December 2012)

Really the 5 minute rule depends on the dog and the breed, however 40mins is a bit long for a pup as a rule of thumb. One thing to bear in mind that mental stimulation will knacker out a dog much quicker than physical exercise, so if in the evening he is getting a bit energetic, a bit of training of his sits, lie downs, stays etc is always a good option provided he get a treat. 

Otherwise you can always teach him the 'find it' game. Get him to recognise by name a toy which he loves, a ball, a teddy etc and start off hiding it in really obviously places, rewarding him with a treat if he finds it. As he progresses, make it more difficult (but always within his reach and limits of the house). Currently I hide about half a dozen balls all over the house and it keeps my dig occupied for at least 20mins after which she then has a nap! And peace for me ;-)


----------



## Echo24 (3 December 2012)

Eeek! I would say 40 mins is far too much! Would keep it short and sweet, particularly if pup has a tendency to hare around like a looney!


----------



## Wiz201 (4 December 2012)

Walks off lead are actually less physically demanding for the pup as they're self regulating their own pace. A walk out on lead for the same amount of time would be much more demanding. Bonnie (golden retriever) got twenty minute walks as a puppy - took about 5 mins to walk to the woods, got 10 mins walk off lead, then 5 mins to walk back home again on lead. We always let her off lead from day 1 as it helped with training recall.


----------



## misterjinglejay (5 December 2012)

I stick to the 5 mins per month rule, and never take them for a walk before they are at least 6-8 months, just a little sniff in the woods and a bit of socialising.


----------



## elsielouise (6 December 2012)

We are taking things steady with our new lurcher pup, particularly since she hadn't seen outside due to being in rescue since 10 weeks.

With that in mind how would you respond to the trainer who recommended I join her group and take her on hour long training and socialisation walks?

She does this with them from five months.


----------



## misterjinglejay (7 December 2012)

I would say an hour is too long for a youngster, can you join them for a bit of the walk, as the socialisation is really important.


----------



## CorvusCorax (7 December 2012)

Depends if it is hooning around a field on grass with other dogs (that might be too much for a pup of that age, depending on the breed) or going at a steady pace for one hour.


----------

